# WLAN-USB Stick deinstallieren?



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2014)

Hallo.

Nach ca. 6 Jahren Gebrauch ist gestern wohl mein USB WLAN Stick von D-Link abgeraucht. Ich kauf heute einen neuen. Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob ich damals irgendwelche Treiber installiert habe. 

Kennt sich jemand damit aus, kann ich den neuen einfach in den USB-Port stecken und ab gehts, oder muss ich erst die alten Treiber vom D-Link Stick deinstallieren? Ich finde aber leider bei mir auf dem Rechner kein Verzeichnis mit D-Link? 

Nicht, dass das später Kuddelmuddel gibt.


----------



## norse (6. Oktober 2014)

Einfach neun rein und gut, solange keine Software von Tp link drauf ist, ist alles in ordnunh


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Info! 

Tp-link? Was ist das? Glaub ich aber nicht...


----------



## norse (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich mein d link  einfach unter Programme und Funktionen nachsehen, was von dlink noch da ist kannst du deinstallieren


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2014)

Ok. Danke!


----------

